# 1st cheese attempt of the year



## Bilrite Farms (Oct 26, 2007)

I am HOPING to make cheese this weekend. I need something foolproof (since I'm kinda goofy right now from lack of sleep) so 'm thinking maybe a nice lemon herb cheese stuffed into shells with a red sauce. Sounds fairly easy since I've done it before. What does everyone start with for their first batches of the season?

Trisha


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

I did my first one this morning, Formagia. I am super busy right now so I wanted something easy too. I used Ricki's Formagia culture with 12lbs of milk instead of a gallon. I want to make a cheese danish for Easter, Baked Chevre with bread sticks, and Herbs cheese and tomato omelets. Okay, now I hungry :lol

Christy


----------



## Bilrite Farms (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh wow Christy... gonna share all those recipes? Or better yet, maybe we'd better taste test them first before you make them for he holidays and all


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I have no extra milk to make anything with if these girls don't hurry up and freshen we are going to be lost.


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

I made a big batch of fromage blanc yesterday.
Becky


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

you guys are making me nuts I am so hungry for some good cheese


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

Me too Sondra. However, thankfully I have a few pounds of cheese left from a couple months ago. It's still soooo yummy! I would love to try a few new cheese recipes but I don't have any extra milk right now.

Sara


----------

